# R.I.P Jose Wejebe



## CastAway66 (Mar 30, 2010)

Loved his show The Spanish Fly. He died in a plane crash today in Florida. He contributed so much to saltwater fishing.
Sucks.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I always enjoyed his show. He seemed like a good man. Very sad indeed.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Always a good show to watch and learn. That's too bad.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I will truly miss enjoying his show. Always struck me as a truly genuine individual.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

That's too bad. I liked the way he never acted like a big-shot, or talked down to people that didn't know a lot about fishing. RIP


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Too bad, too young. I haven't seen Spanish Fly in years, but i used to like it. Firsrt Tarpon i ever saw caught was on his show.... wanted to catch one ever since.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Like I said in the other thread, I'm really stunned. Damn airplanes. Jose was one of my favorites, he's the reason I even considered big fish flyroding. Nowadays as I get away from vicarious activities, watching fill-in-the-blank, talking about fill-in-the blank and just getting out and doing it, I could never give up on the Spanish Fly. Even the opening music was exciting and his show was informative and entertaining. As others have said, he seemed like a regular guy. I will miss him. Condolences to his family.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RIP, Jose.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/enter...IQAWOjg0S_story.html?tid=pm_entertainment_pop


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Loved his show, what a great fishermam he was. Will throw a few casts for him tomorrow.


----------

